# Home of Economy getting rid of guns



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Was in the HOE here in Devils Lake today and all guns were on sale 10% off. I asked why and was told they were getting rid of them. I asked if it was just the Devils Lake store and was told all the HOE stores are getting rid of their guns. Just thought everyone might want to know that.

Matt


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Getting rid of them for good or getting rid of what is on hand to stock up on new ones? BTW if you are looking for handguns at the GF HOE a nice amount was stolen this spring.... :eyeroll:


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Getting rid of them for good. And right after they spent the money on setting up a new display on the guns here in Devils Lake too. I brought that up and the guy said yeah we spent all the time and money setting it up so they were more secure and now we aren't even going to have them anymore. I asked and he said so far they will be keeping their ammo and other hunting accessories. Didn't think to ask about the few reloading supplies they had tho.

Matt


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Hmm....that's interesting. I might have to go in and see what they have for sale.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Yeah I was pretty tempted on a savage 7mm mag, but figured I better not beings im headin on a mini vacation friday morning to Montana.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Well I went in and got a Marlin 22 mag 10% off yesterday. I don't know I guess I have always wanted one. Shoots great with open sights (shot it today) and it is fun to use. I am going to put a simple scope on it. I suppose now all their guns will drop to 25% off or something! :lol:


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Thats really what I'm hoping for. 10% off is an ok deal, but i think 20 or 25 would be great and I would buy at least one and maybe two. But if they go to that much off they are gonna go really fast so I better keep watching i guess.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

That's why I pulled the trigger at 10.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Out of the gun business
By Stephen J. Lee, Herald Staff Writer
Published Saturday, September 29, 2007

After decades of being a favorite local store for firearms fans, but only months after a big burglary of pistols there, Home of Economy is getting out of guns, Wade Pearson said Friday. He's secretary-treasurer of the family-owned, regionally famous store "where your dollar buys more."

It's partly because of the unprecedented theft of three dozen guns last spring, Pearson said.

Among its plethora of products, Home of Economy for decades has been known for selling hunting rifles and shotguns, .22s for plinking and varmints, and a good selection of handguns for target shooting, hunting or self-defense.

But retailing revolvers and rifles is a high-labor, low-profit-margin business, with increased paperwork in the past 10 years or so, Pearson said.

The burglary just crystallized the store owners' thinking on it, he said.

In April, one or more burglars broke into the store through the roof in the early morning hours and stole three dozen large-caliber handguns, perhaps the biggest gun heist in the region in memory, according to police.

One man, Kelly Stenstrum, 31, Grand Forks, has been charged in the crime; he's been in jail awaiting trial since early summer. If convicted, he faces a possible sentence of many years in prison. Police have named no other suspects and have reported only two or three of the guns as recovered. The federal Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco and Firearms got involved in the investigation because of the number of guns stolen.

The total retail value of the stolen guns, mostly semiautomatic, rapid-firing weapons such as .45 cal., and 10 mm, was about $17,000. "But we had them insured, so that was no big deal," Pearson said.

But the fact that firearms themselves are targets of criminals, plus the wider possible effects of the burglary made the store's owners take stock, Pearson said.

"It's what they stole that bothered me. Where will they turn up?"

Law enforcement officials often point out that guns are valued in the illegal drug trade not only for protection and intimidation, but as a form of currency, often traded for or with drugs. Stolen guns often are used in the commission of other crimes, of course.

Stenstrum, originally from Massachusetts, moved to Grand Forks less than a year ago and has no criminal record, police said. He's been involved in at least two "Ultimate Fighting" matches in North Dakota and is a well-trained athlete, police say. They say he resembles the image of the burglar caught on the store's surveillance video. Police say they found at least two of the stolen guns in Stenstrum's apartment, but in a court appearance, he denied stealing them.

The motive for stealing so many guns in such a dramatic fashion climbing to the store's roof, gaining entry through air ducts, dropping from the 20-foot ceiling using a rope ladder hasn't been explained yet by police.

Police said it appeared the burglary would have taken at least two people to pull off. But since Stenstrum was arrested after a search of his apartment, police have not said what led investigators to him, nor if anyone else is a suspect.

Dealing with the burglary led him and his partners to decide to phase out the gun sales, Pearson said. On Friday, blaze-orange signs advertised 15 percent discounts and "all sales final," on the half-emptied shelves of rifles and shotguns. The store never replaced the stolen handguns and about two dozen remain for sale behind a locked glass case.

The sales will continue until most of the guns are gone, Pearson said.

The store also has phased out much of its archery section, but it will continue to sell ammunition for just about any gun, and a wide variety of sporting goods, Pearson said.

Cabela's in East Grand Forks came to town less than 10 years ago, and Scheel's Sports on South Columbia Road about 20 years ago, and both have larger displays of guns than Home of Economy. Wal-Mart and Kmart have reduced their firearms sections in recent years and sell a very limited selection of hunting rifles and shotguns, but no handguns.

Home of Economy opened in Grand Forks 68 years ago and has sold guns for a large part of that time, Pearson said. The competition of newer, bigger stores hasn't seemed to dent their business much, he said. But the unmatched variety of other lines of goods sold in Home of Economy are better fits for the store's future, he said.

Begun in 1939 in Thief River Falls, Home of Economy has long been in Grand Forks at the corner of U.S. Highways 2 and 81. It has three other stores across the state also on U.S. Highway 2 in Devils Lake, Minot and Williston, and one up Highway 81 in Grafton. The store touts its mix of farm tools, garden equipment, toys, clothing, sporting goods and furniture, as well as "guaranteed lowest prices," as unmatched.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

That sad to hear I bought and traded several guns at HOC in GF becuase they were cheaper or gave me a better trade than the other two. I ws disapointed when the reduced their inventory of reloading supplies cause the were always a couple bucks cheaper than Schhels and a lot cheaper than Cabela's.


----------

